# Warrior Arts of the Philippines Book!



## Brian R. VanCise (May 19, 2007)

Here is a teaser that has a little of the book that I found on the internet!

http://www.bakbakan.com/wap2005/wap-teaser-pages.pdf

Definately a book I would recommend.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 20, 2007)

Maybe it is my comp but I could only get the cover to come up.  Was there more to read if so would you give a breif report on whats there


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 20, 2007)

At the bottom of the cover page their should be some arrows to scroll through 46 pages.  Most have bios of the instructors featured and some have techniques.  Wish I could do more to help you out.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 20, 2007)

Ok  got it to work this time

Some interesting reading I think I shall go out and buy this when I can


----------



## Robert Klampfer (Jun 6, 2007)

It is a good read, if I may say so myself.  Rey Galang put a lot of work into it.

Robert


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 6, 2007)

Very cool. Thanks for the link, Brian!


----------



## Salagubang (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice....


----------



## lightning (Jun 24, 2007)

truly a good book and a good read,thank you for the link sir Brian.


----------

